# MIUI and sdcard woes



## epsilon (Sep 17, 2011)

I've been using MIUI for months now. I'm on the most recent gingerbread release.

All of the sudden today, my I received the msg "SD card safe to remove". Thinking it was just a bug I shut down phone pulled the sd card, blew in the slot, replaced it, and rebooted. I then received the msg "Preparing sd card" and immediately after "SD card safe to remove".

So, then I tried booting without the SD card, and then shutting down and replacing the SD card. No luck.

I am not able to boot into anything except stock recovery.

Is my SD card just fried? Any thoughts, suggestions, and or solutions would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Drocka (Jul 24, 2011)

Do you have any other sd cards compatible devices to test it out to see if it really is the sd card?

Perhaps a sd card usb reader?


----------



## epsilon (Sep 17, 2011)

I could borrow a friends droid2global although, it isn't rooted. ill borrow it and see what i can come up with.


----------



## epsilon (Sep 17, 2011)

update:
So, I put the SD card in the D2Global and got the following msg: SD card blank, or has unsupported filesystem.

I put the SD card that was in the D2Global in to the DX and it worked no problem.

Could this be just a corrupted filesystem on the SDcard? Is there any chance at reformatting it? I tried via the D2Global, it seems to try to format it, however it never completes the operation.

Afterward, I tried attaching both phones w/ the SD card to the pc to format it through the pc. When I attempt to do that, it gives me another error; There is no disk in Drive J: Insert disk and then try again.

Worst comes to worst I will have to buy a new SD card, which really isnt a big deal, but I just bought this one not long ago so if I can salvage it I would like to.


----------



## Drocka (Jul 24, 2011)

epsilon said:


> update:
> So, I put the SD card in the D2Global and got the following msg: SD card blank, or has unsupported filesystem.
> 
> I put the SD card that was in the D2Global in to the DX and it worked no problem.
> ...


Well I would buy a new sd card with more memory then you have know just to say you upgraded.

But try formatting again a few times more just to make sure.

Plus did you have it on Memory access only when plug it in to the usb?


----------

